
Free screencasts about the text editor Vim - ozzzy
http://vimcasts.org/
======
ludicast
These are awesome too: <http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-videos/>

More of a zero-to-hero approach for vim newbies.

------
kia
Previous discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1228779>

------
cschneid
Not updated since May of last year. But what's there is certainly quality.

